# 4'x8' sheet of plastic



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone know where in the Victoria area I can get something like this and what it may cost? I'm in the process of building an outdoor kitchen area where I will also set up a fish cleaning station. I want to use something like this for the top.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

find a piece of Corian countertop that comes out of a remodeled home.

it'll last a lot longer than plastic.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

A1 Plastics in CC..........


----------



## crazzy (Feb 21, 2008)

Boedecker plastic in shiner, not sure on the spelling


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Check with Skip's Restaurant Equipment or Sam's Restaurant Equipment in Victoria, they might have full sheet (4' X 8') 1/2" cutting board material in stock, that would work great for your project


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I found this place on line while searching for built in tackle boxes. They have some nice stuff.

http://www.boatoutfitters.com/marine-plastic-sheet.html


----------

